# Simple dress pattern?



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to make a dress for Zoey. The problem is that I don't have a computer to print a pattern and the fabric stores around here don't have patterns small enough for her. Can anyone describe how to put together a simple dress? I'm good at making my own patterns but for some reason I can't wrap my mind around a dress.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I usually take some Newspaper, lay the dress on the newspaper and trace it... then add enough for the seams....


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

instead of printing the pattern I drew it on newpaper and went from there

http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-dress-with-pattern/index.html


----------

